# Vivarium - dart frogs maybe?



## HerpMS (Mar 8, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone else on here kept dart frogs. I've got some anoles and 2 green tree frogs that I have right now, but I was thinking about getting into dart frogs sometime soon(ish). I went ahead and set up a vivarium for some frogs or something else that I'm sure will turn up eventually. Any feedback would be great, especially if it related to dart frogs living in it  Thanks!!


----------



## happyjoyjoy (Mar 8, 2014)

HerpMS said:


> I was wondering if anyone else on here kept dart frogs. I've got some anoles and 2 green tree frogs that I have right now, but I was thinking about getting into dart frogs sometime soon(ish). I went ahead and set up a vivarium for some frogs or something else that I'm sure will turn up eventually. Any feedback would be great, especially if it related to dart frogs living in it  Thanks!!


Yes! My much younger brother has 2 blue " azureus" dart frogs. I dont live with my family anymore but I helped him set everything up and purchase the frogs so I know a little about them. First off they're gorgeous and def fun to watch, mainly because they are not nocturnal like many other frogs. Their always out and about during the day. His are kept in that exact same vivarium and we were told that its min size for 2. If keeping two note they may need to be separated later on if you have two males.... They like low light (no uvb) required and are good at room temperature. Temps over 80 for long periods of time can kill them. The only thing that is hard about keeping this little guys is feeding them..... they're main stable should be flightless fruit flies and unless you live right next to an exotic pet store like my family does that can be hard to acquire... the second thing that they can eat is pinhead crickets which you can't really keep them like larger crickets because they die veryyyyy easily so you literally would have to buy them and dumb them in right away making it an every 3-4 days trip to the pet store. Overall I think their rad and my brother enjoys keeping them. I think the deciding factor would be if you have easy access to fruit flies or pinheads.

Good luck !


sorry just thought I'd add something..... dart frogs unlike many reptiles don't follow the typical feeding rule of: they can eat anything that fits between their eyes (like anoles and other frogs). Dart frogs should only eat verryyyyy small prey items..... literally the size of their eye. Just thought this would help to better understand.....[/i]


----------



## HerpMS (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback! I'm going to let the tank sit for a bit and grow in and make sure the temp and humidity stays pretty consistent. I usually order crickets online and have to get pinheads because I've got two anole hatchlings that are super tiny. For some crazy reason they've stayed hatchling size and not grown in about 6 months! I think some of the online feeder vendors sell fruit flies too, but I'll definitely look into that before I decide to purchase any frogs! 

Do you have any favorite types of dart frogs?


----------

